# Créer des onglets avec Xcode 4 (Mac)



## App2k (16 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je commence à utiliser Xcode 4 et je me demande comment créer des onglets (enfin, c'est comme ça que je les nomment). Voici ce que j'appelle des onglets:







En fait ce que je veux est relativement simple ( sauf pour moi !  ). Je veux que lorsque j'appuie sur "Onglet 1" s'affiche "Page 1", "Onglet 2" s'affiche "Page 2", etc... (voir image) J'espère que vous m'avez compris. Merci d'avance pour vos réponse !

App2K


----------



## ntx (16 Août 2011)

Ce controle est une NSTabView. Les explications pour l'utiliser sont là.


----------



## App2k (16 Août 2011)

Vous ne pouvez pas me dire directement le code à mettre. Je ne connais pas l'anglais  ou mal !!! Merci


----------



## ntx (16 Août 2011)

App2k a dit:


> Je ne connais pas l'anglais  ou mal !!!


Si tu comptes utiliser Xcode et les API Apple, il va falloir te mettre à l'Anglais avant toute autre chose vu qu'il n'existe pas de traduction complète de la doc ... et sans la doc, on ne va pas loin. :rateau:

On va te dire comment coder cette fonction et dans 5 mn tu reviens pour la fonction suivante ?


----------



## App2k (16 Août 2011)

Merci. Je suis pas fort en Anglais mais j'arrive à comprendre Xcode 4 !!!
J'attends vos conseils pour pouvoir réaliser ces actions. Et peut être un jour (peut être pas dans le domaine développer  ) je vous renverrai l'ascenseur.


----------



## Nyx0uf (17 Août 2011)

Non mais c'est simple, ou tu fais un effort pour comprendre l'Anglais ou t'arrêtes la prog en général, vu que toutes les docs techniques sont en anglais.


----------



## App2k (17 Août 2011)

Je veux juste les codes permettant de réaliser ces actions. Je veux réaliser une app simple et non complexe !


----------



## ntx (17 Août 2011)

Ici

On ne fait pas un programme en copiant/collant des bouts de code tout fait. Chacun a sa façon de faire et il y a mille façons différentes de faire. Tes onglets sont créés dans IB ? Veux-tu les créer de façon dynamique lors de l'exécution de ton programme ? As-tu un contrôleur pour ta vue ? Un delegate ? ... Qu'est-ce qu'une application simple ? Dans ta copie d'écran tu as une vue avec des onglets et une barre d'outils, ce n'est déjà plus vraiment "simple".

Il faut impérativement consulter les docs, les comprendre, éventuellement chercher des exemples sur le site d'Apple et faire à ta sauce ensuite.


----------



## App2k (17 Août 2011)

Ca y'est ! J'ai réussit. Merci t'es géniale ! Si un jour ta besoins de quoi que ce soit tu me le dit ! 

App2k - Question résolue, rubrique fermée !


----------

